# Unidentified shrimp?



## treblig (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,

Very new to the hobby of shrimp keeping and wonder if you could tell me a little more about the shrimp in the photograph please.



Many thanks

Treblig


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Your photo is very small, treblig, so it's a bit difficult to tell, but it might be a "Bamboo Shrimp" which is a filter feeder with two fan-like "hands" with which it catches tiny particles of food that are suspended in the water column....

http://livingaquatic.com/images/buy-bamboo-shrimp.jpg

Could that be it?


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

That's what it looks like to me... you can find all kinds of info online about them... one thing to keep in mind is that they have never been breed in captivity, so the ones you buy will always be wild caught and since they only live about two years you can never know for sure why yours dies and belive me they will. I had mine for 9 months before one died then 2 months later the other one croked too.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

If your new shrimp is a Bamboo Shrimp, then you should be aware that it is a filter-feeder and has to eat tiny foods that it can catch by the motion of those "nets" bringing it to its mouth. I'm not at all certain if it is a specialty feeder, meaning that it requires a particular kind of small particled-food, but you should provide it with something that it may be able to consume and sustain itself with. I'd suggest that you put sufficient cyclopeeze in the tank at least every other day so that the shrimp has a chance to get sufficient nutrition.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Bamboo shrimp need water moving constantly. They grab food out of moving currents.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes its a bamboo shrimp from the looks of it.

A bit of a hijack, but:

I used to keep bamboo shrimp, after a few weeks they turned a pinkish/red color and seemed otherwise healthy and active. Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas what it means?


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd take a guess that the foods they get in nature render them one color and whatever it is that you'd fed them (like cyclopeeze) contains some red-colored agent...carotene maybe. I beleivethat cycopeeze does contain it but I'm not certain.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Humm I don't rember too much of a drastic color change in the ones I had... They really did not do too much, just sat there in front of the filter out take...re-filtering just filtered water... I remeber being very stressed out about if they were getting enough to eat or if they were slowly starving to death. So I was kinda happy after they both died, It was like " aaa Finally I dont have to worry about you anymore." 

I would much rather have plain ol' glass shrimp, you could buy 25+ Glass Shrimp for the price of 2 Bamboo Shrimp, In KC area anyways...

Treblig, did you already buy some of these? What did you pay? After taxes a year ago I paid $22 for a pair. Harldy worth the stress they caused me!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sometimes they have them for 3.99 at petco, but usually they are 8.99 each. Mine died off because I forgot to add dechlorinator


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Woops!


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Yes its a bamboo shrimp from the looks of it.
> 
> A bit of a hijack, but:
> 
> I used to keep bamboo shrimp, after a few weeks they turned a pinkish/red color and seemed otherwise healthy and active. Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas what it means?


not good, if they turn pinkish or red, they are stress. sometimes it happen right after they molt.
these shrimps can change color to their surrounding, pretty neat, pic is one of my bamboo.
originally have 7, one died when the filter failed, another jumbo size died from old age, before it went to heaven, it was red for three weeks, and eventually waste away.


----------



## treblig (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all and many thanks for all the comments and advice.

I looked up "Bamboo shrimp" on google and the legs are too short and the tail looks wrong. Visited LFS and they had a smaller, similar shrimp called a "black rock mountain shrimp" but even on that the legs were to delicate. My shrimp has very thick, big legs in comparison to its body. I purchased it for £7.90 (UKpds).

I have also brought, on reccomendation from LFS, Liquifry (made by interpet) to feed the Fan shrimp, have an air stone in tank and the shrimp has taken residence under a rock close to the air stone. 

Thanks

Treblig


----------



## treblig (Oct 13, 2009)

just hosted a new picture, hope ythis is better and you can get idea about the leg size;


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

May be a sub-spiecies? Google Atyopsis moluccensis.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

It could be a wood shrimp, I can only think of the commen name, but the legs look like a wood shrimp.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Karebear said:


> It could be a wood shrimp, I can only think of the commen name, but the legs look like a wood shrimp.


yes they are the same, wood shrimp or bamboo shrimp or even rock shrimp which name you want to called.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Yes its a bamboo shrimp from the looks of it.
> 
> A bit of a hijack, but:
> 
> I used to keep bamboo shrimp, after a few weeks they turned a pinkish/red color and seemed otherwise healthy and active. Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas what it means?


They do change color based on the environment and my did turn red for very long time but some time it is not so red after a water change so I was thinking they are changing the color maybe it have to do with PH. Have any one try making your own green water as food? I do that for my bamboo shrimp and don't know does it have any effect or not. I just think it might be the same as keeping coral...


----------

